# Transformador de salida sin parlantes



## mahony (Sep 12, 2018)

Hola, he leido citas por  ejemplo de Mike soldano, de Peavy etc etc que dicen que no debe conectarse un ampli valvular si carga porque hay un elevamiento de voltaje en el primario que destruye al tranfo y sigue acabando con sokes y valvulas de salida, e incluso Sodano comenta que poner un parlante de 16 ohm el tap de 4 del TS tambien provocaria estos sobres voltajes, he buscado la causa y la verdad que no encuentro una exlplicacion tecnica-electronica. Peavy hace un simil con una bobina de encendido de un auto para la chispa de las bujias, pero ahi se necesita una conmutación en un devanado para que se induzca el alto voltaje en el otro, ademas el devanado de la conmutacion es de CD, un tranfo de valvulas trabaja con AC ( a no ser cuando solo esta circulando la I de bias O polarizacion, pero donde esta el conmutador  en  este caso? para que inducamn voltajes del orden de los K que me ponchen el asikamiento de la bobina del TS. en fin muchas palabras pero no encuentro la explicacion concreta. alguien  pudiera explicar tecnicamnete lo que ocurre, disculpen si ya esto fue tocado en topics anteriones, por favor me envian el lugar. gracias y saludos
continuo, para que no se haga explicaciones repetitivas, 
Se que el tranfo es un adaptador de impedancias y que refleja en su primario la carga del secundario, y que como tal (solo) sus impedacias tanto del primario como del secundario son diferentes y casi despreciables que no cuentan para el calculo de adptacion de impedancias, (solo son importantes para las respuestas a las frecuencias  graves o agudos), bien esta claro que sin carga  la Zp reflejada se vuelve infinita, la reflejada ok, pero en PP hay una Raa intrinsica que no depende de la reflejada por tanto no quedan las valvulas en cirtcuito abierto, pero supongamos que queden en Raa quede infinita, de donde saldría ese alto voltaje en el primario, quien lo provoca? como se provoca?, por favor pueden usar formulas matematicas y letyes de la lectricidad y electronica para ayudar la explicacion, pero no me dejen
¨con el que se inducen altos voltajes en el primario que pueden dañar....¨


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 12, 2018)

Yo no entiendo de amplificadores a válvulas en concreto, pero sí de electrónica industrial...… y un trafo es un trafo…… en éste caso el de salida es un adaptador de impedancias, y en muchos casos, en algunos diseños, también aportan tensión alta a las válvulas....
Todo esto está calculado para que el primario ( alta impedancia de varios kiloohmnios y a veces alta tensión según diseño) esté en EQUILIBRIO con la salida, baja impedancia de 4, 8 16 ohmnios…...
Si NO colocas la impedancia a la salida(secundario) esto desequilibra y afecta al funcionamiento del primario (alta impedancia de salida de las válvulas y alta tensión en algunos casos.....) que trabaja FUERA DE LOS PARÁMETROS A LOS QUE HA SIDO DISEÑADO Y CALCULADO; como consecuencia pueden haber arcos voltaicos, tensiones de trabajo fuera de su punto óptimo, quemar las válvulas, "incendios" diversos y por supuesto que el trafo ascienda al valle del silicio que es el cielo de los componentes electrónicos.
Termino comentando que dependerá de CADA DISEÑO CONCRETO, pero NO conectar o cargar la salida es una MALA PRAXIS (cuidado con traslados, pruebas, gente curiosa que toca lo que no debe, etc.....).
Un saludo.
P.D.: En éste circuito que publiqué hace tiempo  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/amplificadorvalvulas-pdf-pdf.142462/  tienes un ejemplo de trafo de salida que adapta impedancias y alimenta válvulas....


----------



## mahony (Sep 12, 2018)

Gracias Juan Carlos, Ok, pero estoy buscando el porque, escribiste lo que todos escriben, con el mayor respeto amigo, eso no es lo que estoy buscando Mira:
Supongamos que en primario se alimente a 450 v anodo - ando.no hay sx (señal en sus grilla de control)   y solo este circulando corriente de bias (CD) esta corriente solo saturaría al núcleo en la medida de su magnitud, no haya carga conectada al secundario, Que otro flujo en el tranfo me puede provocar que se eleve a varios kilo voltios (5 o 6 ) el voltaje del primario,? el flujo que provocaria la corriente del secundario no existe (no hay carga) no hay flujo de CA provocado por las valvulas (no ha Sx), entonces porque ese caos? Vamos a otra situación, 
 Aun si hubiera Sx (senosoidal ) , solo habría un flujo de CA en el nucleo que induciría un voltaje en el secundario (que esta abierto) en este caso se comportaría como un trasfo de voltaje que conocemos (las válvulas están actuando y modulando el paso de la SX amplificada al primario) la impedancia no es infinita porque existe la propia del primario mas la Raa, la que es infinita es la reflejada,  sigue sin haber carga en el secundario, de donde sale el sobre voltaje ?  y el caos? Te lo digo porque me ha pasado infinidad de veces y no ha sucedido nada.
Hay otra situación. la  anterior pero   con carga del secundario (si hay corriente circulando por el secundario) hay flujo provocado por esta corriente en el nuecleo, si se ve la impedancia reflejada entre anodo anodo  que matchea con la Raa y por x razones (que pueden ser muchas  se abre al secundario. entonces ahí si creo que pudiera suceder la cosa. pero aun asi no tanto porque habria que haber una compoenete de CD muy alta en el secundario para que se comportara como una bobina de encendido de un carro.  ese es mi analisis de la cosa, pero aun sin estar 100% seguro
Vamos aclarar una cosa,  que un tranfo de salida, se utiliza como adaptador de impedancia, pero que al final, es un tranfo como dice Juan carlos. si le pones 3 o 4 volts en el secundario te saca 400 y tantos volts  por el primario , y  viceversa, igual que las corrientes que son inverso a los voltajes, lo que su relación de espiras están hechas  para adaptar impedancias, para que exista máxima transferencia de energía entre primairo y secundario, ley de conservación de la energía,
Si dejamos el primario conectado a las valvulas, y al abrir el secundario no quiere decir que el 1rio este abierto queda la Raa y la z del propio primario, solo que la reflejada es infinita, al revés sucede lo mismo, si abrimos el primario no queda en infinito el secundario, queda con la Z del parlante mas la Z del devando del secundario.  creo aclarar un poco o oscurecer la duda, no se.
Vamos aclarar una cosa,  que un tranfo de salida, se utiliza como adaptador de impedancia, pero que al final, es un tranfo como dice Juan carlos. si le pones 3 o 4 volts en el secundario te saca 400 y tantos volts  por el primario , y  viceversa, igual que las corrientes que son inverso a los voltajes, lo que su relación de espiras están hechas  para adaptar impedancias, para que exista máxima transferencia de energía entre la fuente y la carga  y la interfase seria el propio trnafo  si pudieramos llamarlo de algun modo, ley de conservación de la energía,
Si dejamos el primario conectado a las valvulas, y al abrir el secundario no quiere decir que el 1rio este abierto queda la Raa y la z del propio primario, solo que la reflejada es infinita, al revés sucede lo mismo, si abrimos el primario no queda en infinito el secundario, queda con la Z del parlante mas la Z del devando del secundario.  creo aclarar un poco o oscurecer la duda, no se.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2018)

No lo entiendes mirando lo que dices porque no has comprendido en profundidad lo que es un bobinado, lo que es la impedancia que se mide en ohms pero no es lo mismo que la resistencia ya que una es dependiente de la frecuencia CA y la otra no, cuando un tubo conduce al máximo pone el extremo del Anodo casi a valores de tierra y cuando cambia de repente, aparece una extra alta tensión de sentido opuesto, tal como el ejemplo de la bobina de auto.
Si no porque se pone un diodo en antiparalelo cuando se conmuta un relay, claro vos crees que eso no tiene nada que ver con un transformador de audio y sin embargo es así, si no  porque en un amplificador transistorizado, se pone diodos en antiparalelo con los transistores de salida si las impedancias son muy pero muy bajas, pero el fenómeno no deja de existir.
Si te lo dice gente que tiene equipamiento para hacer comprobacionoes feacientes, porque poner en tela de juicio solamente desde lo teórico?
Has armado alguna vez un amplificador o has  tenido uno? si fuera así hubieras visto que pasa cuando en un amplificador de más de 100W cuando esta a plena potencia y se rompe la línea de parlantes, tene en cuenta que se alimentan con tensiónes cercanas o superiores a los 500Vdc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2018)

La válvula funciona cargada con la impedancia refleja del parlante a través del transformador de salida , si ves los circuitos de aplicación notarás por que se elevan las tensiones en la válvula sin carga.

Digamos que entre la válvula y la impedancia de carga se forma un divisor de tensión.


----------



## mahony (Sep 12, 2018)

Amigo Pandacba, no estoy poniendo en tela de juicio nada solo estoy tratando de entender,  también me acuerdo de Galileo, que si no se retracta lo queman en la hoguera porque toda la vida se pensaba que la tierra era el centro  y los astros giraban al su alrededor, y del uso del standbay tan dudoso y que solo es un aditamento, que a Leo fender se le ocurrió poner y todos los siguieron, y que Vox jamas lo utilizo y no le pasaba nada a sus amplis, y hoy decimos que si mi ampli no tiene stand by no es de ¨categoria¨ cuando las vitrolas (conoció a  las vitrolas? las que buscaban un disco y lo ponian y el brazo salia y se posaba encima del disco) tenían un ampli valvular  de 40 watts 2x6L6 en PP y  jamas usaron stand by. encendía el ampli al poner la primera moneda) esos son ejemplos de que a veces las cosas se hacen y se dicen  por herencia y hay personas reconocidas que te dan un método de encender tu ampli esperar 10 minutos y poner stand by ? lo habrá leído,  me imagino, y lo que esta haciendo es que el cátodo se oxide mas rápidamente acabando con la válvula y todo por seguir la leyenda. hay mucho por donde cortar en este asunto,
Pero volvamos a los conejos de España,  el rele trabaja con CD y en su desconexion si ocurre el incremento de voltaje y por eso va lo del diodo conocido en español de ¨ libre camino¨ por el campo almacenado en su bobina, pero creo que sin querer dio con la respuesta al final de su comentario  y me hizo  pensar la frase suya.
 ¨Has armado alguna vez un amplificador o has tenido uno? si fuera así hubieras visto que pasa cuando en un amplificador de más de 100W cuando esta a plena potencia y se rompe la línea de parlantes, tene en cuenta que se alimentan con tensiones cercanas o superiores a los 500Vdc ¨

 Que es el ejemplo que puse en el ultimo caso pero con mucha mas caña,  me falto eso de darle caña. merito suyo, lo que pasa en este ejemplo que UD pone, los tubos están trabajando como si fueran interruptores practicante porque el clipping es tal  (clipping casi total) que la onda es practicamente cuadrada o romboide, (la ha visto en un osciloscopio me imagino) , mucha distorsión, muchos armónicos,  rica verdad?? , hay componente de CD  en el tranfo?  creo que si y bastante, ahh  ahi si se abre el secundario (que seria el simil lo que hace  el platino de las bobina de encendido de un carro y la desconexion del relay del ejemplo suyo )  si casi estoy seguro  que pudiera pasar la hecatombe!! por la energía almacenada de CD.  Y   a su  pregunta de que si he armado algunos amplis valvulares? SI,  no se si 30 o 40,  perdí la cuenta. en serio. Pero creo que Ud dio en el clavo!!!  gracias amigo!! 

saludos  cordialisimos


----------



## mahony (Sep 17, 2018)

He investigado mas sobre el asunto y las causas de sobre voltaje pueden ser varias: 
• Oscilaciones de inestabilidad.
• Cambios abruptos en la corriente del devanado primario que hacen que la energía del devanado inductivo se transfiera a la autocapacitancia del devanado y eleve la tensión a través del devanado.
• Ser forzado por el altavoz por  fem aplicada al enrrollado  secundario. (ley de reversibilidad Motor-Generador) 
Las oscilaciones de inestabilidad se deben principalmente a una retroalimentación mal administrada o inadvertida de la señal amplificada (ya sea en los devanados primarios o secundarios) a una etapa anterior. Muchos amplificadores de guitarra no usan retroalimentación alrededor de la etapa de salida, pero un diseño deficiente del cableado o la colocación deficiente del OT a veces pueden provocar retroalimentación inducida en puntos sensibles de alta impedancia de las etapas del preamplificador. La inestabilidad general puede estresar el OT, y es probable que se note como una distorsión o ruido de algún tipo. AWV investigó una serie de fallas de flashover de base KT66 alrededor de 1950, solo para descubrir que losv constructores tenían una grilla superpuesta y un cableado de ánodo para hacer un oscilador "squegger".
Los cambios abruptos en la corriente de devanado primario OT pueden ocurrir por una infinidad  de razones, por ejemplo:
• Cuando una válvula de salida conductora falla y abre el circuito.
• Cuando una válvula de salida es forzada a una condición de cortocircuito que luego quema un fusible.
• Cuando ocurre un arco sobre una base de la válvula (por ejemplo, entre el ánodo y los ojales  del filamento).
• Cuando un cable de altavoz se desconecta accidentalmente o se abre  un conector / conector de mala calidad.
• Cuando se funde  un "protector de altavoz" como un fusible. (no recomendado jamas en amplis valvulares)
• Cuando el  altavoz pasa a un circuito abierto cuando está sobre cargado. (ejemplo primario que expuse) 
• Cuando un altavoz se deja desconectado y la etapa de salida esta sobre excitada, la corriente de la placa puede alcanzar niveles altos antes de ser fundido el fusible de HV o destruida la válvula. (un evento de desconexion) 
• Cuando la distorsión cruzada causa que una válvula en una etapa de contrafase entre en el corte, cuando la otra válvula ya está en corte.
Si se produce un cambio abrupto de corriente en un devanado de transformador, entonces la energía en ese devanado busca otras formas de continuar fluyendo. 
En un transformador, la energía se transfiere de un devanado a otro devanado cuando el otro devanado continúa permitiendo que la potencia fluya a la misma velocidad (es decir, el otro devanado esté cargado), y hay un buen acoplamiento entre los devanados (es decir, la inductancia de fuga de cada devanado es baja)
Si no los otros devanados se cargan, luego la energía inductiva en el devanado se transfiere a la elevación de la tensión en la autocapacitancia  de los devanados (CV² / 2). Incluso cuando se cargan otros devanados, habrá cierta energía en la inductancia de fuga del devanado, que puede causar un voltaje transitorio.
La mayoría de las razones anteriores están relacionadas con una situación de falla única, y  están propiciadas por un evento transitorio, si desean continuo profundizando mas y agregando otras causas.
saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 21, 2018)

*Transformador de salida sin parlantes*, así empezó el post, y creo que a eso especifico debe dedicarse !

He publicado anteriormente acerca de este tema, pero no lo ubico  !

Antes de entrar a lo específico, es bueno ir a las fuentes :
Veamos rápidamente como y porque funciona una bobina de Ruhmkorff y/o bobina de encendido, que en esencia es casi lo mismo, digamos que es una de las aplicaciones de la bobina de Ruhmkorff, entre otras !
También digamos antes, que como por el primario de un transformador de salida circula corriente continua, y que mientras no haya señal, esta es la de reposo (idle), y que cuando se aplique señal de alterna, esta corriente continua será pulsante, subirá y bajará conforme lo haga la señal de alterna  que excitan las grillas de las válvulas de salida, como las grillas están polarizadas negativamente, el semiciclo positivo de la señal hace a la grilla menos negativa, aumentando la corriente de placa, y en el semiciclo negativo de la señal  hace a la grilla más negativa, disminuyendo la corriente de placa, así tenemos entonces una corriente continua pulsante amplificada que sigue el swing de la señal de alterna, como la corriente continua pulsante aumenta y disminuye, esto crea un campo magnético variable en el núcleo del transformador, el cual induce una tensión en el secundario, ahora de alterna, con una forma de onda igual (casi) a la de la señal, pero amplificada.-
Dicho esto veamos :
*Carrete de Ruhmkorff  y/o bobina de encendido (para las bujías de los motores de explosión)*
Aplica para ambas, en el carrete de Ruhmkorff,  el interruptor cíclico fue  el  " Martillo, o ruptor de Wagner ", y en las bobinas de encendido, el interruptor fueron los famosos ” platinos” , hoy se usa el transistor para este cometido.-
Partamos de un núcleo de hierro (acero al silicio) :
El primario está bobinado con pocas espiras de alambre de cobre esmaltado grueso, obteniéndose una baja resistencia óhmica, el secundario está bobinado con mucha vueltas de alambre de cobre esmaltado fino, ahora si aplicamos al primario una tensión de C.C. proveniente por ejemplo, de una batería de 12 V, esto hará que fluya una gran corriente por el devanado primario, sin embargo por el secundario no habrá manifestación alguna, pero si luego interrumpimos el pasaje de corriente en el primario, ahora sí se generará una tensión en el secundario, como el secundario tiene más espiras que el primario, este actuará directamente proporcional, " como si fuese un transformador elevador de corriente alterna", sin embargo esto no hace que la tensión  ( más allá de la relación de transformación : E1/E2=N1/N2 )  aumente en una forma extraordinaria como lo hace, lo que hace que el voltaje generado en el secundario adquiera valores de alta tensión, es la velocidad de interrupción de la corriente continua en el primario, cuanto menos tiempo se emplee para interrumpir la corriente primaria de su máximo a cero, mayor será la tensión inducida en el secundario, o sea , la tensión inducida en el secundario es proporcional  a la velocidad de cambio del campo magnético que la atraviesa de acuerdo con la *Ley de Faraday*.-
Un poquito de formulas, como pidió al principio del post nuestro colega mahony  !

​Con 12 V c.c. en la bobina primaria, se obtienen en el secundario potenciales de más de 20000 voltios !!!
Otro ejemplo : ¿ quien de nosotros no midió continuidad de una bobina con el óhmetro del tester, y justo tocamos al momento de desconectar, y recibir una linda patadita de alta tensión , y/o con un pequeño salto de chispa , producto de la self inducción, generada con tan solo 3 Vcc de las pilas del tester  !
.
Todo lo anterior explica porque puede ser peligroso no tener conectados los parlantes en un amplificador a válvulas.
En determinadas circunstancias, cuando en un amplificador valvular tipo push-pull clase AB1, AB2, con potencia suficiente, se opera al corte de la corriente de placa, una válvula está con máxima corriente, y la otra en el corte, si la tensión de alterna audiofrecuente que excitan la grillas es muy alta en un instante, esto originará un cambio abrupto en el campo magnético generado, si hay carga en el secundario no hay problema, si no hay carga, el campo magnético se acumula, con lo cual puede generarse una alta tensión extra en el mismo primario (self inducción), llegando a descargarse en forma de chispa en el primario mismo, en los zócalos, o dentro de la válvulas de salida.-
Lo mismo puede suceder cuando se encienden los amplificadores, con los que tienen rectificación a válvulas es menos violento, si ustedes miden las corrientes de placa de las válvulas de salida, verán que al encender el amplificador dicha corriente va en aumento, llega a un máximo, luego baja un poco , y se estabiliza, ese cambio en la corriente genera un campo magnético que varía (aumenta y baja) en el núcleo del transformador, e inducirá una tensión en el secundario, si hay carga no hay peligro, si no la hay, se repite lo anteriormente dicho (self-inducción).-
Si en el momento de encendido uno se coloca muy,muy, muy cerca de los parlantes de un amplificador de buena potencia, se puede escuchar el pequeño pero perceptible y ultra momentáneo zumbido de baja frecuencia que sube y baja conforme lo explicado.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mahony (Sep 22, 2018)

Estimado amigo y colega Rorschacha: Al fin formulas!!! jajaja.

Primero no quiero en entrar en polémicas que no sean del tipo constructivo cuando así suceda abandono el hilo. Me disculpan pero ya he tenido amargas experiencias en otros foros con faltas de respeto.   

Uds los están  siendo constructivos:

Colega,  coincidimos perfectamente hasta el emoticon de espejuelos o gafas.

 Vamos por partes: Ud escribió hablando del tranfo. de salida y copio ¨ el cual induce una tensión en el secundario, ahora de alterna, con una forma de onda igual (casi) a la de la señal, pero amplificada.¨ pregunto: Acaso en este ejemplo no hay señal de alterna en el primario? creo que sí y es correcto lo que dice la señal modulada por las válvulas en el primario es inversa a la de las grillas,  pero es sinusoidal si en las grillas es sinusoidal. , si no fuera así el núcleo se saturaría. Otra cosa: la señal no es amplificada en el secundario del tranfo, es mas bien atenuada respecto a la que hay en el primario (hablamos de sx de voltaje, si se refiere a corriente si es amplificada) o sea si en primario la sx anda por los 400 y tantos volts alternada en el secundario sera de 20 y tantos CA, (un ejemplo) con la I pasa lo contrario. Sé que Ud esta clarisimo en esto y no es necesario poner las formulas de relación de espiras, voltaje corriente e impedancia de un tranfo. es solo para aclarar.



En una bobina de Ruhmkorff,  que sucede;

Son dos boninas en un mismo núcleo la primera alimentada con CD y con muy pocas vueltas y un interruptor o platino cerrado en sus extremos, la segunda bobina tiene muchísimas vueltas.

En este   ejemplo  interviene varias leyes: Primero no se puede aplicar la Ley de Faraday   , No hay variación de flujo  hasta tanto no se abra el platino pero si la de Lenz   al abrir el platino  y después si  entra Faraday donde si hay variación de flujo en el tiempo  por tanto una Fem inducida.

E= Ndɸ/dt

Donde:

 N= es el No de vueltas de la primera bobina y,

dɸ/dt la derivada del flujo respecto al tiempo,

Entonces el voltaje en V2 inducido seria

V2= dɸ2/dt = M dI1/dt   donde decimos que el flujo 2 se opone a la I1 (Lenz)

M es el coeficiente de inducción mutua

di/dt variación de la corriente del primario en el tiempo

M= Depende de la permeabilidad del Hierro, de la distancias de las dos bobinas,  de su inductancia propias (implícito el No de vueltas de cada bobina, diámetro, etc) ,  en general de la geometría del circuito en que se encuentra,  Su unidad es el Henrrio

O sea para que haya un voltaje inducido debe haber una inductancia mutua, y una variación de corriente en el tiempo,

Partamos que: (esto ya Ud lo explico, pero quiero puntualizarlo)

     1  El platino está cerrado en la bobina 1 , no hay di/ dt  por tanto no hay fem inducida en el devanado 2
     2  Se abre el platino  hay  variación de corriente (que tiende a cero)  es cuando se induce voltaje por dɸ2/dt  en la segunda bobina que por la gran cantidad de vueltas que tiene respecto a la del primario se induce un voltaje altísimo.
     3  El platino se queda abierto, no hay campo de CD, ni tampoco di/dt , no hay voltaje inducido en V2 y este cae a 0.
Concluimos que solo habrá voltaje en la Bobina 2 cuando hay un transiente de la corriente en el 1rio  que provoque  una variación del flujo  ɸ2. El cual provocara un pico muy alto de voltaje en la bobina 2.
De esta explicación no podemos saltar  a decir ¨por tal motivo no se pueden dejar los secundarios abiertos de  los tranfo de salía de un ampli valvular¨ ¿? Por qué? aún no se le ve la relación que pudiera haber.
Seguimos  explicando
 Bien en un  OT en condiciones nominales o normales y sin parlante Y comparándolo con una bobina de este Sr. Decimos:

No hay un Campo de CD como en una bobina de  Ruhmkorff, provocada por el primario.
No estoy abriendo ningún platino (equivalente a retirar el parlante de momento, o abrir el primario)  para que exista di/dt  y produzca salto  alto voltaje.
Sin embargo  Siempre hay di/dt en el primario (que es de muchas vueltas y de mucho voltaje ya que está circulando CA por el  ( al contrario de la Bobina de Ruhmkorff)  que induce un voltaje en el secundario (que está abierto o lo deje abierto) que es de pocas vueltas caso contrario tambien.

Entonces el simil que hacemos entre  la Bobina de Ruhmkorff  y el OT  valvular   me parece que no es tan acertados 100% .  Por supuesto que  pudiéramos tomar algunos fenómenos de la bobina del Cientifico Alemán- Frances para explicar otros  que pudieran ocurrir en un OT  valvular.
Pero sigamos con la formulas y veamos este otro análisis.
Tomemos un OT.
Y pongamos sus relaciones de voltaje y de impedancia,

V1/V2= √Z1/Z2  =   despejo Z1      (V1/V2)²Z2=Z1 (1)

 Y Abramos el secundario,

si Z2=∞ => Z1 =∞ cosa que no es cierta porque está la carga de Raa que representan las válvulas en pp ya que la reflejada (que si es infinita)  esta en paralelo con Raa (1)

Por el contrario Z2=Z1/ (V1/V2)²    (2)

 Si abrimos el primario Z1= ∞ => Z2 =∞ Cosa que no es cierta porque está la carga del parlante y esta también  en paralelo con la reflejada.

O sea las Z  reflejadas son las que están en Cto abto

AhorA Cortocircuitemos  las impedancias

  (V1/V2)² *Z2=Z1  si Z2 tiende a cero Z1 igual tiende a cero  

Z1/  (V1/V2)² =Z2  y viceversa igual  si Z1 tiende a cero Z2 tiende a cero.

En este caso tanto la reflejada como la de carga (primario y secundario ) son cero. Y solo aparecería las Impedancias propias del devanado ( que son bajas) yo jamás recomendaría corto circuitar un secundario aunque muchos fabricantes lo hacen.

Volvamos a poner las causas de sobre voltaje más comunes en el primario.

Los cambios abruptos en la corriente de devanado primario OT pueden ocurrir por una infinidad  de razones, por ejemplo:
1  Cuando una válvula de salida conductora falla y abre el circuito.
2  Cuando una válvula de salida es forzada a una condición de cortocircuito que luego quema un fusible.
3  Cuando ocurre un arco sobre una base de la válvula (por ejemplo, entre el ánodo y los ojales  del filamento).
4  Cuando un cable de altavoz se desconecta accidentalmente o se abre  un conector / conector de mala calidad.
5  Cuando se funde  un "protector de altavoz" como un fusible. (no recomendado jamás)
6  Cuando el  altavoz pasa a un circuito abierto cuando está sobre cargado.
7  Cuando un altavoz se deja desconectado y la etapa de salida esta sobre excitada, la corriente de la placa puede alcanzar niveles altos antes de        ser fundido el fusible de HV o destruida la válvula.
8  Cuando la distorsión cruzada causa que una válvula en una etapa de contrafase entre en el corte, cuando la otra válvula ya está en corte.

Si se produce un cambio abrupto de corriente en un devanado de transformador, entonces la energía en ese devanado busca otras formas de continuar fluyendo.
En un transformador, la energía se transfiere de un devanado a otro devanado cuando el otro devanado continúa permitiendo que la potencia fluya a la misma velocidad (es decir, el otro devanado esté cargado), y hay un buen acoplamiento entre los devanados (es decir, la inductancia de fuga de cada devanado es baja y la mutua sea alta)

Los casos 1, 2, 4, 5, 6 están claros, una apertura de  un elemento es el  que hace provocar bruscamente una di/dt.

El caso 3 es la causa no el efecto!!! Muchos achacan a que por dejar el equipo sin parlante sucede lo que se describe en el caso 3 y es lo contrario, la perdida de asilamiento en el soket  o válvula entre pines u ojales  3 y 2 (que son las más cercas del alto voltaje y tierra,  por supuesto que pueden  provocar una variación de la corriente y del Flujo y se queme el tranfo, y  no al revés.  O sea la pérdida del asilamiento es la causa y el di/dt es el efecto.

El caso 7 es el caso que le explique al otro colega de un amplificador con mucha caña y dejamos desconectado el parlante o este se abre. (Las válvulas trabajan como interruptores  en corte y saturación).

El caso 8 de distorsión cruzada es cuando en cualquiera de los dos semiciclos hay  una porción sin amplificar, o sea las dos válvulas de salida están trabajando en corte por problemas de la defasadora, y pueden que conduzcan a la misma vez.

Resumiendo:
Las causas siempre están asociadas a un evento transitorio que provoque un cambio brusco de la corriente tanto en el 1rio como en el secundario.

Un cambio de impedancia como dice Mikel Soldano no tiene porque provocar una hecatombe a no ser que la conmute con una llave y deje abierto el secundario en el cambio de parlante mientras se esté usando el amplificador.

La explicación que da Peavy que nunca  deje el secundario sin altavoz y pasa al ejemplo de la bobina de encendido de los carros tampoco es convincente , sin una explicación que convenza y que siga  explicando el simil con un OT de válvulas.

Saludos cordiales.
Mahony


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2018)

Está bueno el hilo!
Lo primero que *YO* preguntaría es:
*"Es cierto lo que dicen Peavey et.al..???"* --> Hacen falta pruebas experimentales y no palabras.
"De que tipo de amplificadores y transformadores hablan???"
Digo... para definir el contexto de la consulta.



mahony dijo:


> Hola, he leido citas por ejemplo de Mike soldano, de Peavy etc etc que dicen que no debe conectarse un ampli valvular si carga porque hay un elevamiento de voltaje en el primario que destruye al tranfo y sigue acabando con sokes y valvulas de salida, e incluso Sodano comenta que poner un parlante de 16 ohm el tap de 4 del TS tambien provocaria estos sobres voltajes, he buscado la causa y la verdad que no encuentro una exlplicacion tecnica-electronica.


*Si eso es cierto* entonces hay que analizar el comportamiento EN ALTERNA de la carga de la válvulas, por que el análisis en CONTINUA solo vale para la polarización estática de las valvulas que trabajan en Clase A, pero eso no causa problemas a menos que se opere la valvula en conmutación.
Y en CA, lo único que varía es la carga que vé la válvula por que la Zs se fué a infinito y lo mismo le pasó a la Zp.
Acá hay una explicación adecuada del reflejo de impedancias: http://wwwprof.uniandes.edu.co/~ant-sala/cursos/FDC/Contenidos/11_Transformador_Ideal.pdf


----------



## mahony (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola, Me dedico a Amplificadores para guitarras, PP y SE, Bueno llevo trabajando con válvulas unos añitos ya y no se cuantas veces  se me ha olvidado conectarle el parlante, solo una vez probando un cabezal con un bafle se me quemo el tranfo, y fue  tocando duro, la razón que entonces vi  fue  un cableado deficientisimo que tenían los parlantes  (eran como 4) cuando abri el bafle me horrorice de los cables que estaban usando esos condenaos,  y las condiciones de estos  (eran cables telefónicos torcidos , con cocas  y empalmados, un horror) , cuando desarme el  tranfo las espiras pegadas al la cajuela o formaleta estaban en corto, es verdad que  el alambre  que utilice para el devanado ya tenia sus añitos y habia perdido propiedades dielectricas a matarse. También se me han abierto parlantes durante pruebas fuertes y nada, solo sacar el parlante y volverlo a bobinar.  Tengo un amigo en Colombia que se dedica a lo mismo y también a HiFi y nunca se le ha quemado un tranfo por dejarlo sin parlante, e incluso se le han puestos válvulas en corto y nada igual. Casualidad, brujeria? no se, a otros si he oido que le han sucedido, pero siempre en foros y escritos  pero  nunca que hayan llegado a mis manos uno en esas condicones. pero quizás el Kit de todo haya sea el efecto y no la causa. (Vicios ocultos en el tranfo? como en mi ejemplo del alambre de bajo aislamiento) puede ser,  no se. Estos amplificadores que les hablo  son PP Clase AB1 o AB2 nunca los llevo a clase A. Los SE que si son A he hechos unos pocos y no he tenido esa experiencia, pero sabe muy bien que el nucleo del SE tiene un gap que elimina cualquier componente de directa , quizás un SE  como un PP clase A les sean mas notorios estos fenómenos.
saludos
por cierto muy bueno el link
gracias
Ahh Mike soldano y Peavy son fabricantes de amplificadores de Guitarras y Bajos.
Westinghouse tambien era fabricante de equipos electricos, pero de electricidad no sabia ni papa, compraba patentes y se asocio a Tesla, que si era el Caballo de Atila, no estoy diciendo
que Peavy y soldano sean un westinghouse, ok


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2018)

Entonces, si no hay pruebas experimentales en las cuales basarse puede ser que haya sucedido algun problema en alguna oportunidad de ausencia de parlantes pero que el "supuesto peligro" este mas basado en suposiciones que en teoria pura y dura.
Por ahi Dosmetros comentó que al subir Zp a infinito desaparecia la carga de la valvula y la tension del primario podia aumentar, pero claro que no puede pasar de la tension de alimentacion, asi que si la aislacion del trafo es suficiente para soportarla entonces es 100% probable que no le suceda nada.
Creo que los problemas pueden suceder si se desconecta la carga con el ampli en plena operacion. Ver este hilo: Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio
para ver el posible efecto.


----------



## mahony (Sep 23, 2018)

Concuerdo 100%, con carga y trabajando el ampli  y  retirarle el parlante o que se abra.
 Pero sigamos analizando la cosa desde el punto de vista de fabricación. 
Mucho tiene que ver los aislamiento actuales de los alambres cobre esmaltado, saben que ademas los OT que se respete se enrrollan en interleaving, que supone mas asilamento , o sea se enrrolla por ejemplo. 1/4 parte del 1rio, después una 1/3 parte del secundario y entre uno y otro se pone un aislante y asi hasta llegar a todo el No de vueltas calculados, de esta manera  entre una capa del primario hay dos aislantes mas la distancia que hay del ´pedazo del devanado secundario, por mucho voltaje inducido que haya que diferencia de potencial pudiera haber entre espiras que ponchara el dieléctrico del alambre (que ahora son de no que cuantos polímeros que aseguran tremendo ailamiento) y que diferencia de potencial pudiera existir entre las dos porciones de los dos devanados del primario para que rompa los asilamiento del interleave y saltara la porción de cable secundario enrrollado entre ellos. Yo los mios los enrollo asi, con interleaving 

Ahora que puede pasar con los de fabricas y equipos de renombrados fabricantes:
He abierto tranfo de salida de un Bassman (Fender)   y de Marshall (JCM 800) y me ha asombrado en lo siguiente:
1)  Nucleo extremadamente pequeño que haciendo los cálculos inversos  de acuerdo a su tamaño su respuesta a baja  frecuencia debía andar por los 100 a 120 HZ , cuando una guitarra empezaría a los 80HZ (yo los calculo para 70 Hz para darle cierto margen ) y para bajo seria mas critico aun, su frecuencias mas baja anda por los 35 a 40HZ yo los calculo a 35 HZ (ya no enrollo OT para bajo) así que por nucleo esta  dudosisimo!! ( y es Fender y Marshall)
2) No esta enrrollados con   interleaving!!! un primario completo enrrollado sale un tap y sigue para la segundo parte, un aislante y un secundario después!!.  me he quedado  frió.
En seguida se nota que uno de los primarios tiene diferente resistencia ohmica que el otro con respecto al tap central,  su respuesta a altas frecuencia es mas pobre y su inductancia de fuga o dispersión seria mas grande. las válvulas por muy matcheadas que estén siempre trabajarían disparejas

Si todos los fabricantes de amplificadores de guitarra enrrollaran su tranformador asi, ademas con materiales de bajo aislamientos que usan  (con un solo objetivo: abaratar costos de fabricación y mano de obra), no dudo que cualquier cosa pudieran pasar en sus tranfos. no creen?
e insisto es la causa y no el efecto, siguen los vicios ocultos en los transfos de estos fabricantes!! (ahora me pregunto, porque sera que en mis amplis no sucede eso del alto voltaje cuando los he dejado sin carga?) sera por esto que acabo de poner?) 
saludos Mahony


----------



## mahony (Sep 24, 2018)

Me he atrevido hacer un resumen de todo lo puesto hasta qui ahora y el razonamiento que hemos hecho entre todos.
Resumiendo. 


El fenómeno existe, por supuesto que existe., pero relacionados a una causa transitoria, sobre todo cuando suceda un transitorio con el ampli trabahjando y con señal aplicada.
Lo que pensábamos que eran los efectos son las causas
El fenómeno  es más propenso (Vicios ocultos)  en los tranfo de salida de fabricante renombrados en aras de bajar costos, por su forma de enrrollamiento (no lo hacen con interleaving) y aislantes usados así como los tipos de  esmaltes  usados en  los alambres. (objetivo bajar costos), el costo de un OT comparado con el costo de un ampli valvular es la componente o elemento que más pesa
En OT enrrollados con  Interleaving  es muy poco probable que un  surgimiento de HV provoque su destrucción.


----------

